# marbled velvet gecko breeders



## Kylerules999 (May 23, 2010)

Who breeds the central form of marbled velvet geckos in QLD and what licence do you need to keep them.


----------



## geckodan (May 23, 2010)

In QLD a marbled gecko of any form may be kept on a basic recreational licence. I have several forms available if you wish to pm me.


----------

